# I'm out of tags



## Spry Yellowdog (Sep 8, 2007)

So bring on the ducks. I have room in the freezer for about about 1 limit of mallards
I harvested the Deer one week after the Elk both at 7:25 in the AM. At least a limit of ducks I can carry in one hand.

Spry


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Nice! 8)


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Now that's a beard! You done good young man! Congrats!!!


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Very nice Spry!!!!!

Now bring on the quack:grin:


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Congrats on the great harvests!


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

you got to love having a full freezer. Congrats:mrgreen:


----------

